# Live Bait in OB?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone know if the live bait boat is running right now. another thought. does anyone know of someone that can go catch bait for me tomorrow. need a ton of live bait. pm me or reply. thanks for any help


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There hasn't been a live bait boat in OB for 2 yrs. Don't remember why he quit, but he did.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

that sucks. anyone going to be around ob on friday and want to make some money catching bait?


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

really no need for live bait if you are going to troll the nipple.......There are no tuna at the rigs.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

There are tuna at the rigs u just have to stick it out to catch them but u still don't need live bait


----------

